# Rats :d



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

Hi I am getting some rats on sunday!! woo  I am getting three boys I havent had rats since I was young so any help and advice welcome I used to feed my previous rat just rat food but I know they can have fruit and veg but not sure what ones are good and bad?

Thanks

I will put a pic up soon x


----------



## MistressSadako (Jan 17, 2009)

How exciting, rats are briliant 
What cage do you have for them? Have you got a cardboard based substrate to go in the cage? The best complete rat food you can get is RUPERT rat food - not Reggie which is rubbish. There is a long list of safe fruit and veg on the Fancy Rats forum, theres loads of info on there!


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

here is a pic from what I can see they are normal ones and not dumbos (I wanted dumbos) but they are sweet too 

What would you call them colour wise?

Any names? three boys about 8 weeks old


----------



## storm22 (Jan 11, 2009)

yup i'm living by this page at the moment....
Fancy Rats • View topic - A-Z of safe Fruits, Beans and Vegetables < fruit and veg list

curly kale after being told on here, my lot have gone bonkers for it!!


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

Thanks I will have a look on the site They come with a cage so I will see how big it is if not they will be going in the one I have at home I will get a pic of that one soon. I have a ferret in there at the moment as I am currently introducing her to my ones but she keeps attacking them so shes separated.


----------



## MistressSadako (Jan 17, 2009)

If they're from a breeder who's selling them with a cage then chances are the cage is going to be a tiny piece of crap that needs chucking out. 3 Boys need something at LEAST as big as a Freddy 2 cage - I personally wouldn't keep 3 young rats in a cage that size, I just don't htink it's big enough. They all look like black roans to me, and will probably end up mostly white 
They're on wood chip/shavings in that pic which are no good for ratty noses and lungs so you really need to invest in some shredded card or similar. You should join up to Fancy Rats Forum, it's brill and there is SO much information for people who are just new to rats and loads of really knowledgeble people to answer any question you could have


----------



## Nicky_KM (Feb 7, 2010)

I used to have 4 rats and they were some of the best pets I've ever had! 
Loved them to bits, and they can eat all sorts, there's plenty plenty on the net, would probably take ages to write it all up :2thumb:

I'm also sure there's a few rat forums out there as mentioned! Those would come in handy if you find some differentiating information from any caresheets etc.

Good luck and mind those pics! :2thumb:


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

well they are from a friend, She got two and was told they were both female and then you guessed it there were babies. she got her boy neutered and these thre are the last ones of her babies and no one wants them so I am taking them on as she cant keep them.


----------



## MistressSadako (Jan 17, 2009)

My apologies - you just get a lot of ads for breeders selling "pair of rats with cage" and the cage is always ridiculously small and totally unsuitable. Post up pics of the cage, or just measure and post up the dimensions when you have it and people can let you know if it's big enough.


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

cool well I have a cage at the mo which I will be using for them ita 
17inches hight 
19inches width
36inches lenght

Is that big enough?


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

are they dumbo rats?


----------



## storm22 (Jan 11, 2009)

the ones in the pics? in which case no they're not dumbo if you look at my thread on my babies, they're dumbos


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

here is the dad
















does he look dumbo to you? or normal eared?


----------



## storm22 (Jan 11, 2009)

dumbo rat










top eared rat

(these are not my pics, they came from google)

so i'd say dad is dumbo yes


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

so Dad is dumbo but they are not? dam it really wanted some dumbos can they be mixed together? normal eared and dumbos? well thats a silly question as the mum was obviously not a dumbo..


----------



## storm22 (Jan 11, 2009)

they're still the same animal.... so i dont see a problem with that i dont think.... i'll either be told i'm right or corrected, i'm very much a noob to this side myself....


----------



## Minerva (Aug 24, 2008)

Dumbos are no different than topeared rats and can be mixed.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Dumbo is recessive so unless mum was a dumbo too, or carrying dumbo, they wouldn't have been dumbo. Plus they're...well...top eared :lol2:


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

lol thanks  

Still trying to find a good cage for them I have till sunday


----------



## MistressSadako (Jan 17, 2009)

where abouts are you?


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

I am in london stanmore x


----------



## Stacey010884 (Mar 7, 2009)

Hey Rob, been reading through your thread. Those are three gorgeous top eared rats. Two black roans and the third looks lighter, a roan, aka. husky. Lovely colour!
Dad is a dumbo, and yes, mum would be a top eared. Both top eared and dumbo could and probably did occur in the litter. Ear placement doesn't matter to rats, a friend is a friend, they're not fussed.

Diet, well I recommend this; Fancy Rats | Information | The Kidney Diet

I have a Tom Rat Cage. Great Deals on Small Animal Cages at Zooplus: Tom Rat Cage

It's a brilliant cage. Served me well with my boys. I'm looking for something suitable for my skunk as he can climb in and out of the Tom and it keeps his doody in but I think his "bedroom" ought to have a lower door for convenience. I'll try to find something soon so I can get it scrubbed up for you by the weekend. Sound ok?

I wanna see these boys! I miss my lads! Oh, and if you can find a reasonably priced silent spinner you can look at wodent wheels.

Names? Milo, Luke and Flint. :2thumb: (Not bad for something off the top of my head eh?!)


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

Hi I will be collecting this cage 
Chinchilla Tall Cage 148cm high rat / chipmunk / degu on eBay (end time 29-Apr-10 21:02:42 BST)

For a very good price and from a very nice person on the forum but thank you for the offer x

your more than welcome to come over and see them as I need people to do training with Gus (obviously he will not be near you lol)


----------



## Stacey010884 (Mar 7, 2009)

Wow! Nice! I had that indoor aviary for my sugar gliders. Really spacious but make sure you have lots of levels and hammocks because the last thing you want is for a lad to fall. It's a long way down.
Also, you can put corner litter trays on two or three of the shelves/levels.
Very cool!

Gus is intimidating but I'm not going to be scared off that easily! Bring on the babies! :flrt:


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

cool thanks  ok well let me know when you guys can come down x


----------



## Stacey010884 (Mar 7, 2009)

I had to sleep as I've got work which I really should be getting ready for. Was looking for a replacement cage. Still not found one with the right measurements so I'll pop into the show tomorrow and have a look. Once I know what price I'm looking at I'll let you know the price of the Tom. It's a superb cage and still in really good condition. : victory:


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

Its ok I am going to still with the one I bought then when they are old I will put them in my spare one which has more floor space x


----------



## Stacey010884 (Mar 7, 2009)

Ok, sounds good. I can stop looking for a replacement "bedroom" for my little man with so much urgency. With time on my side I am more likely to be able to pick up a bargain. :2thumb:

Though there's not much floor space there's alot of height so you can buy/make shelves.. rats aren't big so you have to have many. Ladders, bridges, hammocks, all these and more too! Means you'll have lots to wash and spot clean but they'll be happy.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Stacey010884 said:


> Dad is a dumbo, and yes, mum would be a top eared. Both top eared and dumbo could and probably did occur in the litter.


Only if mum was a carrier. Otherwise they'd all be top eared, some (all?) dumbo carriers.


----------



## Stacey010884 (Mar 7, 2009)

That's true, I'm just assuming the parents are littermates as it was an accidental litter due to someone making a mistake when sexing daddy.


----------

